

Show HN: Annotary - Highlight Web Pages, Share Your Notes - TravisLS
http://annotary.com/

======
webwanderings
This kind of thing should come native and default with the Internet browsers,
but it doesn't and I don't know why. Consequently a question I keep on asking
for long: why is no one paying attention to the bookmarks manager of any of
the popular browsers?

In any case, these annotating services have a long history on the web and most
of them have failed to make any mark in a long run (anyone remembers Google
Notebook and why they folded?). Clipmarks was another old annotating service
which had a good bookmarklet and cult following but it had to fold. Diigo I
believe is still around but in what form?

The moral of the story is that it is practically impossible now to gain the
trust of the crowd with any such new service. I wouldn't want to use your
service because I cannot trust you will be around for long. Sorry, but that's
the reality at the end of the day.

------
TravisLS
Hi HN folks, I've been on this site for some years now and watched many others
post their projects and get great feedback.

This is my latest endeavor. I thought it would appeal nicely to the HN crowd
who read heavily online. Let me know what you think - I'm here to answer any
questions.

~~~
gaunab
So, yet another bookmark-note-taking-whatnot-app.

1\. Can you export your data? JSON preferred.

2\. Is there an API?

3\. How does it compare to <http://okfnlabs.org/annotator/>, which is free,
open source and distributed?

~~~
TravisLS
1\. Not yet, although it's a pretty commonly requested feature, so we'll
likely include it soon.

2\. Again, not yet. What features would you like to see in an API?

3\. The main difference is the social value. I can easily make annotations and
share them with you, see what my friends are bookmarking and highlighting.
We're looking to build a community, rather than just an annotation tool.

------
urlwolf
Diigo had this functionality in say 2010, and somehow it doesn't seem to have
taken off. Anyone knows why?

------
biznickman
Looks like the same thing Markerly is working on

~~~
gregneuf
they are indeed similar - I like annotary's UI much better

